# Insurance for an ORV (truck)????



## Phishin' Fill (Jun 9, 2004)

I have looked through this whole forum and have not found the answer. I am looking for information on insuring a toyota truck. I only plan on using it for backroad purposes, I live in the U.P. and have ORV approved trails all around me. I am wondering if I only drive on these trails if I can consider this strictly an ORV, and ORV's do not need insurance. Whala, buko savings for a twenty-one year old kid not to have to insure both cars. 

thanks


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Progressive


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

gotta put crash and burn on it. first time you hit a county road there will be a state prick or a dnr natzi waiting there to give you a ticket.


----------



## sporty (Jun 24, 2004)

As for your question and usage the state looks at it as a titled motor vehicle which would have to be licensed and insured along with an orv permit. As for insurance they won't usally want to touch it. Even for us that use are vehicle for hunting you will find in your policy they won't cover off road damage.


Good luck


----------

